# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Do Bullfrogs change color

## Wambli

My bullfrog seems to darken when on black soil and lighten when on a light colored stones and when on the turf she seems to get green.  do they have some Chameleon abilities?

----------


## Kurt

Yes, but I would call it frog abilities before a I would call it chameleon abilities. Many frog species can lighten and darken depending upon the background its on. Chameleons ,however, change color to indicate mood and intention.

----------


## John Clare

Closest you'll get to chameleons is Hyla versicolor/chrysoscelis.

----------


## Kurt

They will actually changes color where most frogs just change shades. Green to brown is still just a change in shades. In _Hyla versicolor_ and _chrysoscelis_ the change can be a little more dramatic. They can go from gray to green to white to brown.

----------


## Caspian

Phew. My juvenile female bullfrog, Gnag [Guh-nagg] just changed from brown to green. I was really worried about her, but then I read this post.... I do know that they turn dark green, not brown, if the water is bad, and the water is crystal clear, so it must be the fact that she hides under a log for most of the day. Thanks, guys  :Smile:  I was really worried about her. I'm new to the forum, so advice on keeping bullfrogs is GREATLY appreciated.

----------


## b24082

What kind of bullfrog do you have?

----------


## Caspian

North American Bullfrog [Canadian Bullfrog, in my case. Female.] Go onto this post:

http://www.frogforum.net/frogs/20447...tml#post155584


I'm still VERY concerned about her. I originally thought it was the background and log, but now, after 5 days of this, I'm not so sure. I'm getting a UV Fluorescent light soon, tomorrow, perhaps. If you mean the actual thread poster's frog, I've little idea.

----------


## Duriel

Mine were all green when I took them in, but quickly changed colors. One is dark brown, two are greenish brown, and one is almost tan. 

Curiously, at least one is male. I woke up to the sound of bullfrog calling 3 feet from my bed. I'm confused as everything I've read says males have larger tympanum than eyes... yet all of mine are the same size or smaller. Also, it's like 20 outside, so definitely wasn't outside my window lol.

----------

